# 69 datsun 510



## jojo562 (Jul 20, 2007)

i just ran across an ad for a 69 510 wagon and the seller is leaving it open for an offer and i was wondering what would be a decent offer for such a car

heres the ad
-straight body, w/ ok pain
-runs a 89 ka24e single cam 5 spd
-runs great, daily driver
-clutch good
-new rabbit radiator
-280z brazes
-oil change 100 miles ago


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, the body may be straight, but it looks to me like there's some cancer at the bottom of the fender area and the hood has some alignment issues. To be honest, it's really hard to put a price on a car that appears to be a hodge-podge of parts. Not being able to see it in person, I wouldn't even attempt to place a value on it. You really need to get a good look at it to see how extensive the rust is. If the floorpans and shock towers are riddle with rust, the car isn't worth much. If you look at how things were put together and it looks like a real butcher job, it's also not worth much. Hopefully, it's not the case here, but one can't tell until one takes the time to go over it and see what kind of condition it really is in. If the car is solid and well put together, then it's a matter of what the car is worth to you. From what I see, I'm thinking $500...with the potential to go an additional $500 in either direction based on what the overall condition is.


----------

